# My Kitchen Disaster - Diet Cookies



## Lee (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes indeed, they can truly be called diet cause they are sooooo awful they are inedible.

Started with my old tried and true Peanut Butter Cookie recipe but at the last minute decided to throw in a bag of butterscotch chipits that had sat around longer than I can remember so I wanted to get rid of em.

Needless to say I got rid of the whole mess.....just disgustingly sweet and the chipits turned into little baked rocks.

The squirrels wouldn't even eat the darn things and squirrels ain't fussy.

Care to name your culinary mishap????


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2014)

I once made a homemade lasagna, including the sauce.  I put beef short ribs and sausage to simmer in the sauce and give it flavor.  Well, it simmered so long that the bones started to fall apart into the sauce.  I wasn't aware of it until we were eating the lasagna.  It tasted good, but my husbands started taking little pieces of hard bones out of his mouth.  He said it was the first bone-in lasagna he ever had, we still laugh about it 'till this day.

My other boo boo was making two packages of a lemon merangue pie mix.  Everything would have been fine, but I accidentally put just the amount of water in it for one package.  Needless to say, it was so extremely tart and thick, that nobody could eat the stuff, ended up tossing it.

These happened years ago when I was young, so I've lived and learned a bit, not to say that my next screw-up isn't waiting for me around the corner.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2014)

Not one to make cookies, let alone bunches of Christmas cookies, I was inspired one year, collected several recipes & invited a friend over to help. 

She brought a bottle of Johnny Walker Black and bags of "sour mix". Well, I had a blender so...
I think there was one pan of cookies that didn't burn.

Flour was everywhere; a huge mess. That was the end of cooky baking (not eating) for me.


----------



## Ina (Aug 30, 2014)

Radishrose, Sounds like you had a blast! :lofl:


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 30, 2014)

One time many years ago I tried to make grape jelly, bought all the ingredients, including the 'sure jell'...went by all the directions, finally finish about 10 pint jars...the stuff would not 'set up'....waited several hours and it was still like liquid.

I decided that I had ruined the whole batch, threw it out all except 2 jars that I thought might work on ice cream...got up the next morning and the stuff had jelled..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2014)

Knowing that my husband had taken a liking to some hot spicy foods, I decided to make a homemade green chili with pork for him, both of us really, but I'm more for milder red chilies, while he liked a moderate amount of heat in his food. 

 Anyhoo, the chili came out really tasty, but I loaded so many jalapeno peppers into it, I unknowingly made it too hot for human consumption (in our house anyway).  We ate all we could in burritos, and saved the rest to just use a spoonful or two to add to other dishes.  It was good....but HOT!  Never did that again.


----------



## Ina (Aug 30, 2014)

Sea, Until a few years ago, I use to make a hot chili salsa in a five gallon pressure cooker, and I gave out 1/2 gallon jar of it for Christmas presents, along with herbed butters. The herbs came from my herb garden. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2014)

Sounds like great gifts Ina, I'm sure they were welcomed and appreciated by all! :yougogirl:


----------

